# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Los Puentes sobre el Río Guadalquivir en Sevilla

## embalses al 100%

Bueno, hoy me he decidido en hacer este tema sobre los puentes que cruzan el Guadalquivir en mi querida ciudad de Sevilla. Empezaré de sur a norte. E iré poniendo un mensaje por puente.

Ya empiezo aquí, con el *Puente del V Centenario*:

*Construcción:* Entre 1990 y 1992*Vía:* SE-30*Longitud:* 2016 m (total)*Ancho:* 22 m*2 carriles por sentido*1 carril reversible2 peatonales para mantenimiento*Altura:* 120 m*Longitud del vano:* 265 m (vano central atirantado)*Gálibo de navegación:* 45 m*Ingenieros:* José Antonio Fernández Ordóñez y Julio Martínez Calzón*Coste:* 6.468.000.000 pesetas*Tipo:* Puente atirantado*Material:* Hormigón armado

*Descripción*

Es un puente atirantado. Tiene dos torres de 120 metros de altura, que crean un vano de 265 metros de longitud. El tablero está a una altura máxima de 45 metros sobre el Guadalquivir para no entorpecer el paso de barcos. Está formado cada torre por dos pilares verticales unidos por la parte superior, y justo por debajo del tablero, el puente tiene dos planos de atirantamiento, y los tirantes convergen en la parte superior.

*Historia*

Construido con motivo de la celebración de la Exposición universal de 1992. El puente del V Centenario fue bautizado así para celebrar el quingentésimo aniversario del descubrimiento de América por Cristóbal Colón, y fue inaugurado el 15 de noviembre de 1991 por el entonces ministro de obras públicas José Borrell.

*Miscelánea*

Debido a su semejanza con el Golden Gate Bridge de San Francisco, el puente recibe el sobrenombre de "Paquito" por parte de los sevillanos.

Y algunas imágenes:













Fuentes: Wikipedia y Google

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, voy a continuar con el siguiente, el Puente de las Delicias. Reemplaza al antiguo Puente de Alfonso XIII, o Puente de Hierro.
Este es un puente móvil(o como le digo yo: "El puente que se levanta").
Pocas veces he tenido la oportunidad de observarlo, pero una de ellas en primera fila, hace ya unos años.
Hace un par de años, hacia Mayo de 2010, sufrió una avería y uno de los carriles no bajaba.
Normalmente la parte del ferrocarril, está elevada, cuando va a pasar un tren, se baja.
*Construcción:* Entre 1988 y 1990*Longitud:* 108 m*Número de vanos:* 3*Ingenieros:* Leonardo Férnandez Troyano y Javier Manterola Armisen*Tipo:* Puente basculante*Uso:* Rodado, peatonal y ferrocarril*Situación concreta*

Se localiza entre el Puente de los Remedios y el Puente del V Centenario. Cruza el río desde la Avenida Cardenal Bueno Monreal (por la que el puente se prolonga) hasta alcanzar la otra orilla continuando el trazado por la Avenida Juan Pablo II.

*Historia*

Fue diseñado por los ingenieros de caminos españoles Leonardo Férnandez Troyano y Javier Manterola Armisen en el marco de la preparación de la Exposición Universal de Sevilla 1992, siendo construido entre 1988 y 1990 por Dragados y Construcciones SA con el fin de reemplazar el Puente de Alfonso XIII (que data de 1929 y está obsoleto). El club náutico de la ciudad está situado justo río arriba del puente, lo que hacía necesario un puente basculante funcional que permitiera el paso de las embarcaciones.
El puente debe su nombre a la proximidad del mismo a la Avenida y el Parque de las Delicias, situados en la orilla sur del río.

Y ahora os dejo un video:



Y ahora unas imágenes:











Fuente: Wikipedia y Google

----------


## embalses al 100%

Continúo ahora con este puente.
Antes, hace unos 12 años, se llamaba "Puente del Generalísimo", pero gracias a Ley de memoria Histórica, su nombre fue cambiado a "Puente de los Remedios".
Es curioso, porque este puente es confundido muy a menudo con el siguiente que es el Puente de San Telmo. Ni siquiera yo, estoy totalmente seguro.

*Construcción:* Entre 1956 y 1968*Longitud:* 125 m*Ancho:* 29 m*Número de vanos:* 3*Ingenieros:* Fernández Casado*Tipo:* Puente viga*Uso:* Rodado y peatonal

*Situación concreta*

Se localiza entre el Puente de San Telmo y el Puente de las Delicias, cruzando el río desde el Paseo de las Delicias, a la altura de la Glorieta de los Marineros, hasta alcanzar la otra orilla en la Glorieta de las Cigarreras, prolongándose por la calle Virgen de Luján, uniendo así el centro de la ciudad con la parte sur del barrio de los Remedios.

*Descripción*

Obra del arquitecto Fernández Casado. Se trata de un puente viga.
El vano del puente se sostiene por cuatro filas de pilas, donde tres de estas 4 filas son de ocho pilares (una sobre la orilla sur y dos sobre la orilla norte), mientras que la otra fila consta de seis pilares dispuestos en medio del río.
En cuanto a su funcionalidad, con una anchura total de 29 m, el puente facilita seis carriles abiertos a la circulación (tres en cada sentido), un carril central de servicio, y dos aceras para peatones y dos carriles-bici, uno en cada sentido.

Y ahora las imágenes:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ahora con este siguiente puente, puede que famoso, por tener justo al lado la Torre del Oro.
Es el 2º Puente más antiguo en uso de Sevilla.

*Construcción:* Entre 1925 y 1931*Ancho:* 15 m*Gálibo de navegación:* 7 m*Arquitectos:* José Eugenio Ribera1*Tipo:* Puente de tres arcos


*Situación concreta*

Se localiza entre el Puente de Triana y el Puente de los Remedios. Cruza el río desde el Paseo de las Delicias hasta alcanzar la otra orilla en la Plaza de Cuba, prolongándose por la Avenida de la República Argentina, uniendo así el centro de la ciudad con el barrio de los Remedios.

*Historia*

El puente, que debe su nombre al Palacio de San Telmo por encontrarse al lado del mismo, se construyó desde 1925, el 13 de agosto de 1931, tras realizarse una prueba de carga, quedó abierto al paso peatonal,2 3 por el ingeniero José Eugenio Ribera, con el objetivo de permitir el desarrollo de los barrios que se encuentran en la orilla norte. El Puente de San Telmo fue el tercer puente que vio la luz en Sevilla, justo 2 años después que el Puente de Alfonso XIII y cerca de 80 años más tarde que el Puente de Triana.
Inicialmente, el puente de San Telmo era un puente funcional y móvil que poseía un delantal central naciente construido en dos partes y que se encontraba sostenido por dos pilas prolongándose hacia cada lado con un arco.
En 1968, cuando la zona portuaria fue desplazada hacia el sur río abajo, la parte central del puente fue transformada en un tercer arco fijo.
Tras las obras de 1992 con motivo de la Expo 92, sufrió la pérdida de las farolas de estilo fernandinas originales.
Actualmente el puente posee cuatro carriles, dos en cada sentido, así como una acera por cada lado, existiendo en una de ellas un carril para bicicletas.
En 2006, con un presupuesto de 1'5 millones de euros, se llevó a cabo una reforma en el puente, obras que terminarían a finales de 2007.

Cuando se levantaba


Curiosa la prueba de carga:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena idea compañero, un buen repaso a los puentes de nuestra ciudad y la de todos.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Ojalá tuviésemos esas imágenes de todas la ciudades por donde pasan ríos y hay puentes.

----------


## aberroncho

Muy buena idea Federico ésta de hacer un reportaje de todos los puentes de Sevilla. Cuando yo empecé a ira Sevilla antes de la Expo  me hacía un lío entre el Río y la dársena y muchas veces pasaba en autobús y no sabía lo que estaba viendo ni como se llamaban los puentes que iba viendo. A ver si ahora cuando llegues al final del reportaje se me aclaran todas las dudas.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a todos  :Smile: .
Lo que comentas aberroncho, es el río que atraviesa la ciudad es el verdadero río, y se desvió al Oeste para que no pasará por la ciudad, porque cada vez que se desbordaba se liaba.

Bueno, vamos a lo que vamos.
Ya estamos por el famoso Puente de Isabel II, o más conocido como Puente de Triana. Estamos sobre el Puente más antiguo de Sevilla, teniendo más de 150 años.
El hierro con el que fue construido, fue sacado del "Cerro del Hierro", situado en Constantina.
Además, está declarado como monumento de Interés Cultural Y Patrimonio Histórico de España desde 1976.

*Construcción:* 1845 - 1852*Longitud:* 149 m*Ancho:* 7 m*Ingenieros:* Gustavo Steinacher y Ferdinand Bernadet*Tipo:* Puente en tres arcos*Material:* Hierro y piedra

*El precedente del Puente de Barcas*

La construcción de un puente sobre el río Guadalquivir no ha sido una empresa fácil a lo largo de la historia, y como prueba de esta dificultad, se encuentra el hecho de que hasta el siglo XIX nadie ha completado la construcción de un puente a lo largo de la ribera del río comprendida entre Córdoba y Sanlúcar de Barrameda.3 A la altura de la ciudad de Sevilla, los romanos desecharon la idea de unir las dos orillas mediante la construcción de un puente estable, posiblemente por problemas de cimentación de las tierras próximas al río, que eran demasiado blandas y arenosas. Los árabes optaron por la solución de un puente de carácter no permanente, y así en el año 1171, bajo gobierno del califa almohade Abu Yacub Yusuf, se construyó el denominado puente de barcas, que constaba de trece barcas amarradas con cadenas sobre las que se apoyaban fuertes tablones de madera. Su emplazamiento coincidía con el del actual Puente de Isabel II, El Castillo, en el lado de Triana y a la altura de la puerta de la muralla, en el lado de la ciudad; solo en 1845 cuando se iniciaron las obras de construcción del actual puente de Isabel II, se trasladó su emplazamiento a la zona frente a la Plaza de toros de la Real Maestranza.5 Este puente se mantendría tras la conquista cristiana de la ciudad y perduró hasta la construcción del de Triana. Las abundantes crecidas y el fuerte tránsito existente entre las zonas de Triana y Sevilla, hacían necesario un constante mantenimiento de este puente de barcas. En tiempos de Felipe II se dictaron profusas Ordenanzas municipales acerca de su mantenimiento, entre otras, advertían la prohibición de amarrar barcos al mismo.

*Proyecto de un puente estable*

Ya durante el siglo XVI existía la idea de levantar un puente de carácter permanente, en Sevilla, sobre el Guadalquivir. El Cabildo Municipal de la ciudad estudió varios proyectos para ejecutar un puente, especialmente en la segunda mitad de este siglo, cuando los recursos económicos parecían estar disponibles. A título de ejemplo se cita el proyecto elaborado en 1563 por Fabricio Mondente, en el que se ofrecía a realizar un puente de madera y hierro. Ante este ofrecimiento el Cabildo proponía reunir una comisión para estudiar la propuesta, incluyéndose la construcción de una maqueta que ilustrase el proyecto. En 1578, el Conde de Barajas también promovió ante el Cabildo, la construcción de un puente, para ello argumentaba el alto coste anual que representaban las reparaciones del puente de tablas, las personas ahogadas y los graves perjuicios ocasionados durante la ruputura del puente hasta su reparación, labores que llegaban a ocupar un mes, durante el cual las mercancías no podían atravesar el río.6 En 1629 hubo también un proyecto promovido por el vizconde de la Corsana para levantar un puente permanente, construido en piedra, correspondiendo el diseño del proyecto a Andrés de Oviedo.

*El proyecto y su desarrollo*


Puente del Carrousel de París (1834), hoy desaparecido, que sirvió como modelo para construir el de Isabel II en Sevilla
A mediados del siglo XIX, gracias al desarrollo de las técnicas del hierro, se recobró el interés por la construcción de un viaducto permanente en el río. El proyecto fue aprobado por la Junta Consultiva de Caminos, Canales y Puertos en abril de 1845, el diseño escogido era análogo al del Puente Carrousel, hoy desaparecido, que se levantaba, en París, sobre el río Sena, que había sido ejecutado en 1834 por el ingeniero francés Polenceau. El proyecto del nuevo puente del Guadalquivir se encargó a los ingenieros franceses Gustavo Steinacher y Fernando Bernadet, que ya trabajaban en El Puerto de Santa María en la construcción de otro. Los materiales utilizados fueron pilares de piedra y hierro, sin utilización de madera. En la orilla de Triana se estableció una gran rampa de contención que llega hasta la calle de San Jorge. Se impuso que las piezas de fundición fuesen construidas en España, en concreto en Sevilla, en los talleres de los hermanos Bonaplata. La construcción se inició en 1845 y se termino en 1852.8 9 La inauguración se realizó el 23 de febrero de 1852 con la celebración de un desfile militar.
El puente fue declarado Monumento Histórico Nacional el 13 de abril de 1976. Un año más tarde, en 1977, fue restaurado según proyecto del ingeniero onubense Juan Batanero, dirigiendo las obras el ingeniero sevillano Manuel Ríos Pérez. Por esta reforma, se instaló un nuevo tablero y los arcos dejaron de tener función estructural, quedando como elementos puramente decorativos. Se reinauguró el 13 de junio de 1977.

*La capilla*


Capilla del Carmen (popularmente conocida como "El mechero")
Encima del puente, entrando o saliendo de Triana, según la dirección a tomar, existe una capillita (la Capilla del Carmen, conocida popularmente como "el mechero") construida por el arquitecto regionalista Aníbal González. Puente y capilla, se han convertido en uno de los diversos lugares emblemáticos o iconográficos de la ciudad, tanto así, que difícilmente pueden separase, pues ya son prácticamente un monumento en conjunto.

*Nombre del puente*

El puente fue construido bajo el reinado de Isabel II, motivo por el que ostenta dicho nombre. Sin embargo es más conocido como Puente de Triana, por unir este barrio con el casco antiguo de la ciudad de Sevilla.

Fotos cedidas por nuestro compañero FEDE  :Smile: :









Y esta de Google




Fuente: Wikipedia y Google

----------


## embalses al 100%

Seguimos río arriba, y nos encontramos con el Puente del Cristo de la Expiración o más conocido como Puente del Cachorro, ya que al Cristo que procesiona por ahí también se le denomina como Cristo del Cachorro.
Este puente, como la mayoría, se construyó con motivo de la Expo del 92. Y aguante mucho tráfico, porque es por donde suele entrar y salir la gente que vive en el Aljarafe.

*Construcción:* 1991*Vía:* E-1*Longitud:* 223 m*Ingeniero:* José Luis Manzanares Japón*Tipo:* Puente en arco*Material:* Acero*Tráfico:* Vehículos*Peaje:* No

*Diseño y estructura*

Estructura de acero, con dos arcos rebajados de 130 metros de luz y sin soporte bajo el agua, que sostiene un tablero de 223 m. x 30 m y 30,5m de ancho, diseñado por José Luis Manzanares Japón, inspirado en el Puente Alejandro III de París.[cita requerida]
Los pasos peatonales a lo largo del puente están cubiertos de lonas blancas que cuelgan de mástiles y alivian el calor de los viandantes.

*Construcción
*

En 1991 se ejecuta el desaterramiento de Chapina que suponía la eliminación del corte que sufría el río Guadalquivir en esta zona de la ciudad y que recuperó más de cuatro kilómetros nuevos de cauce, con este motivo se decide la construcción de un puente que atraviese la antigua zona de corte. El puente se construyó sobre el cauce cuando todavía no se había retirado el tapón de tierra que impedía el paso del agua.

*Nombre*

Su nombre proviene de la proximidad de la capilla del Patrocinio, iglesia desde la que hace procesión la hermandad del Cristo de la Expiración en la Semana Santa. Dado que este cristo es conocido popularmente por el Cristo del Cachorro, el puente ha heredado también esta denominación.
De forma popular también se ha conocido este puente como puente de los Leperos por el hecho expuesto anteriormente de que se construyó primero el puente y después se hizo el cauce para que pasara el río y coincidir su construcción con una época en que se pusieron de moda los chistes de leperos, en los cuales, los habitantes de la localidad onubenses, aparecen como muy brutos. El hecho de que el puente recibiera popularmente ese nombre, provocó que el ayuntamiento de Lepe, el día de los inocentes de 1991, hiciera una inocentada, en la cual, solicitaba que el puente recibiera oficialmente ese nombre, y el pueblo de Lepe, cobrara un canón por ello.







Fuentes: Wikipedia y Google

----------


## embalses al 100%

Este puente, se construyó para el acceso peatonal al recinto de la Expo del 92.
Este puente fue construido íntegro en tierra, y después fue colocado sobre el río.

Construcción: 1991Longitud: 235 mAncho: 11 mArquitectos: Fritz Leonhardt Luis Viñuela RuedaTipo: Puente autoportanteMateria: Acero


*Situación*

Es el tercer puente que cruza el río desde el norte sobre la dársena del Guadalquivir, que cruza la ciudad de Norte a Sur. Parte desde la calle torneo (a la altura del barrio de San Vicente) en la orilla izquierda, y en la orilla derecha, llega hasta el Camino de los Descubrimientos, en la Isla de la Cartuja, a la altura del Monasterio de Santa María de la Cuevas, que fuera Pabellón Real en la Exposición Universal de 1992.

*Historia*

Fue diseñado por Fritz Leonhardt y Luis Viñuela Rueda y construido en 1991 en el contexto de la Exposición Universal de 1992, durante la cual, debía estar reservado únicamente a paso peatonal. Desde el año 2004, se encuentra abierto también al tráfico rodado.

*Construcción*

Su estilo, al contrario que los otros puentes construidos con motivo de la Exposición Universal de 1992, es voluntariamente discreto, para que el monasterio vecino, restaurado con motivo también de la Expo’92 siguiera siendo el monumento más visible.
Se construyó enteramente en tierra firme, sobre la margen izquierda del río, antes de ser girado para colocarlo sobre el guadalquivir. Sus apoyos son asimétricos: excepto los dos contrafuertes, posee un único apoyo sobre la orilla izquierda.

*Récord*

La estructura portante de la Pasarela de la Cartuja mide 235 metros de longitud, con un ancho de únicamente 11 metros. Estas dimensiones, le hacen figurar como el puente mas esbelto (relación entre longitud y anchura) del mundo. Se encuentra desde 2007 en el Libro Guinness de los récords.

Y las fotillos:







Fuente: Google y Wikipedia

----------

Jonasino (17-dic-2013)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Llegamos a este singular Puente, más conocido, por ser el punto de acceso a Isla Mágica, o por conectar la Expo en sí, con el casco histórico.

*Construcción:* 1988*Longitud:* 168 m*Ancho:* 30 m*Arquitectos:* Juan J. Arenas y Marcos J. Pantaleón*Tipo:* Puente bowstring*Material:* Acero


El puente de la Barqueta cuyo verdadero nombre es Puente Mapfre (entidad que lo financió) es un puente situado en Sevilla (Andalucía, España) y que por tanto cruza el río Guadalquivir, siendo uno de los principales accesos al Parque Científico y Tecnológico "Cartuja 93" y al Parque Temático "Isla Mágica" de Sevilla.
Es por antonomasia "el puente de la Expo", conecta el casco histórico de Sevilla (lo antiguo) con el parque tecnológico (lo moderno).

Diseñado como un puente colgante de un solo ojo por Juan José Arenas de Pablo y Marcos Jesús Pantaleón Prieto, ambos ingenieros, construido entre 1989 y 1992 para permitir el acceso al recinto de la Expo'92.
Se compone de un arco de acero de 214 m. cuyos extremos forman un pórtico triangular en cada lado, atirantado por el propio tablero que tiene una longitud de 168 m. cuyo únicos apoyos son cuatro soportes verticales a una distancia de 30 m. sobre las orillas del río sin más apoyos intermedios y con un ancho de 21,40 m. Su construcción se realizó en tierra para posteriormente girarlo con la ayuda de barcazas hasta su definitivo emplazamiento.

Los pórticos triangulares reciben la fuerza axial del arco, con esto se evita que termine cayendo, además de hacer de "puerta" de entrada a la Expo'92, al parque temático y al parque tecnológico







Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, y ya acabamos, en el Puente del Alamillo, el último Puente (o el primero, según donde se empiece).
Es más conocido por el gran Parque al que se accede cruzándolo, un buen lugar para pasar un día con la familia.
Me sorprende, por el pedazo de torre que tiene.

*Ubicación:* Puente que permite el acceso desde el centro de Sevilla, por la circumvalación Se-30 a la Isla de la Cartuja y al estadio Olímpico.

*Autobús:* 6, C1 y C2.

Metro: -

Tranvía: -

*Otros:* El puente pertenece a la red viaria urbana de Sevilla, siendo fácilmente accesible desde la zona norte de la isla de la Cartuja así como desde la Avda. Torneo.
Datos constructivos
*Arquitectos:* Santiago Calatrava / Estudio Arquitectura : Santiago Calatrava

*Constructora del puente:* FCC

*Uso:* tráfico urbano (circunvalación Se-30) y paso peatonal sobre el Guadalquivir / Longitud total: 250 metros / Luz entre apoyos: 200 metros

*Tipo de puente:* Puente de acero atirantado

*Año de construcción:* 1987 - 1992

*Montaje:* Para su construcción se empleó una de las dos mayores grúas de tierra del mundo en su momento, capaz de elevar 200 Tm. a 150 m. de altura.
Diseño de la estructura
Diseño del conjunto: Puente de acero atirantado, en forma de arpa. El diseño presenta un sólo mástil de 140 metros de altura, que soporta todo el peso del tablero del puente, mediante una pareja de tirantes. Entre el mástil y el tablero se produce un equilibrio de fuerzas, que se transmite por los 13 pares de tirantes (de 300 metros, los más largos del mundo en su momento). Su principio de funcionamiento es el de una balanza en el que el equilibrio se obtiene mediante el desplome del mástil, en un ángulo de 58º sobre la horizontal.

*Elementos destacados:* El puente tiene un ojo de caballo en la parte superior de su mástil, que es un mirador, que se encuentra cerrado a la visita del público.

*Aledaños del puente:* Junto al puente del alamillo, se sitúa el viaducto. El viaducto de La Cartuja, con una longitud de 526,50 metros de longitud y apoyado en sus extremos sobre estribos reforzados por terraplenes con escalinatas y plataformas de acceso, es una estructura continua abovedada con carriles superpuestos en voladizo, uno superior reservado al trafico de vehículos, de unos 22 metros de anchura, y dos inferiores para peatones y bicicletas, de 4,40 metros de anchura.

La bóveda que sostiene la armadura aligerada por tres series de pozos de luz circulares, situados entre los dos carriles de la calzada y a ambos lados de ésta, por encima de los paseos peatonales, se apoya sobre pilotes de cemento armado ahusados, distantes entre sí 240 metros, de planta elíptica, con una inclinación de 58 grados sobre el plano horizontal, y dispuestos cada 214 metros.

*Detalles de la estructura*

Es considerado el primer puente sustentado por cables, en el que la plataforma se equilibra con el peso de la torre inclinada hacia atrás. Mástil de placas de acero hexagonales, reforzado en su interior por hormigón. El tablero esta diseñado con una estructura metalica, y se compone de un cajon central y de forma hexagonal donde se encuentran los anclajes activos de los tirantes. De este cajon parten unas costillas metalicas de 4 metros, a ambos lados, sobre las que se apoya una losa de hormigón que forma el tablero por donde debe circular el trafico. 

Con la ejecución de ese proyecto de Santiago Calatrava, se consiguieron los siguientes objetivos:

Salvar la dársena sin ningún tipo de apoyo intermedio, integrar la margen derecha en Sevilla y generar una gran superficie de agua sin ningún tipo de obstáculo, llegando con estas premisas a una luz de 200 m, que entra en el dominio técnico de los puentes atirantados.

El establecimiento de una conexión eminentemente urbana y que sirve como un hito al desarrollo tecnológico alcanzado y una muestra del estado de la técnica de la construcción en el país.


El proyecto se presenta como un proyecto incompleto de la Expo'92, que debía de ser aún más espectacular. El proyecto inicial comprendía crear un hermano gemelo, un puente idéntico inclinado de forma opuesta en el otro cauce del río Guadalquivir. De este proyecto inicial, sólo se acabó realizando el puente en el cauce canalizado de la ciudad, y el viaducto de 526,5 metros que debía unir los 2 puentes, por problemas económicos. 

El proyecto inicial pretendía que la Isla de la cartuja quedase unida en sus 2 extremos por 2 puentes gemelos de gran impacto visual, dando la sensación que un único puente la atravesaba, uniéndola en sus 2 orillas.












Fuente: Factoriaurbana.com y Google

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas noches, subo una foto que he realizado hace unas horas del puente de Triana.

Espero que os guste.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-mar-2014),FEDE (15-dic-2013),HUESITO (15-dic-2013),Los terrines (15-dic-2013),Luján (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013),willi (16-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

Dos fotos más del puente de Triana, tomadas el viernes santo, mientras esperaba el paso de la hermandad de la Esperanza de Triana.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2013),Jonasino (17-dic-2013),Los terrines (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013),willi (16-dic-2013)

----------

